
Show HN: MVP-What's My Tesla Worth?(Honest Feedback Please) - adamqureshi
https://onlyusedtesla.com/npv/
======
gigatexal
Did I find a bug? Punch in 75k purchase price and purchase date of April 1st
2019 and the three prices of 52.5k are presented for all three scenarios.

~~~
adamqureshi
thank you! working in it. Trying to get all the feedback possible.

